# How to check your center shot, Cheap too



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Too Late*

I have one of these in my basement. It goes in to the limb bolt holes and has a 2 rubber bands that hole a center piece that slides up and down. Not sure who makes it but it has already been done.:zip:


----------



## ranchdog (Dec 4, 2004)

Tunaboy,

I saw one of these for sale and my proshop uses that one. The one I made is for us cheaper than dirt guys....... 

Ranchdog


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

This type thing only works IF your string is centered on the limbs. Most that I have seen are not centered on the limb.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*Center Shot Tool*

most compound bows left or right handed. I believe the string is aprox. 3/16 of an inch off center. so this being true if so, you might be in a world of hurt, but good luck.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

There's one big problem with that and laser tuners. That is not true centershot due to cam lean at full draw, etc.. That just gets you in the ballpark. Local dealer I know cranks out many bows a year, and they set center shot with a laser tuner when a customer buys a bow. Those that don't know better think they are perfect when they walk out the door with them.

WRONG !

TANC


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

That may be a place to get close to start----- you'll still have to walk back tune to get it tuned right.:wink:


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

What Donhudd said. The limb bolts are not a refrence point for centershot. The string is not centered in the limbs. Does not work except for on Oneida's.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Even cheaper and the way most do it and that is to simply eyeball it. 

Hold your bow against something to keep it steady, look at the cams and set up the rest so that it in line with the cams and then go to more precise methods from there.

Some of the more experienced techs can get to a near bullet hole just by eyeballing the center shot and the nock height.

Thanks for posting your idea. This one may not be helpful to many, but your next one may be a blockbuster. Keep thinking!


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

A Mess said:


> What Donhudd said. The limb bolts are not a refrence point for centershot. The string is not centered in the limbs. Does not work except for on Oneida's.



Don't forget Martins Nitrous cams---- shooting string is in the center there too.:wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Stehawk...that was our secret! Now, everybody knows about walk back tuning*



stehawk said:


> That may be a place to get close to start----- you'll still have to walk back tune to get it tuned right.:wink:


Yup, what stehawk said. You still need to walk back tune to set your centershot perfectly.


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree walk back tuning is the only sure way. Ive paper tuned till I get bullets but find my shot isnt always perfect center. They only eyeball method I use is lining up the sights with the string. If you arrow is prefectly centered then it should hit the target in line of your sight pins... right or left will tell you the rest needs adjusted.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

I do pretty much the same thing. The allen wrench that fits a Mathews limb bolt just nicely fits inside a carbon arrow, so I use two carbon arrows and press fit an allen wrench in each, put them in the limb bolts and stretch a string between them out near the ends. I use a rubber band on each end of the string. When you are out at the end of a nocked arrow that is cut to your specs you are much more precise than if you are in close to the riser. If you put a great deal of time in walk back tuneing or whatever and want to be able to return to the exact same centershot all you need to do is measure from the point of your nocked arrow field tip over to the string.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup, what stehawk said. You still need to walk back tune to set your centershot perfectly.



Sorry N&B, couldn't help myself:wink: The best advice I think anyone could give would be to go to Eastons Website and order one of their tuning guides. It very inexpensive and worth a ton in information  Oooops, sorry thats another one of the secrets Semper Fi, Steve.


----------



## Sweden Archer (Oct 22, 2003)

*Change reference point with a metal ruler instead..*

To avoid referering to the limb bolts as center shot reference point;
If you find some part of your bows riser that is flat/square in respect to your string , place a metal ruler here and measure the distance (with a proper accurate measuring device) to the center of the string. Then move (rotate) the ruler so that you will be able to measure the same distance (move the same measurement ) in respect to the center of your arrow rest and then adjust your arrow rest center to this point.
Very easy- but you need a stable metal ruler of some kind that wont flex on you when measuring. 
This have worked out perfect on both Mathews MQ1:s and Black Max as well as Hoyt Cybertecs. 
It will give you an absolute center shot if done carefully , but your shooting style / bow grip / cam lean may have to be adjusted for slightly.
I do not have to adjust anything more that the above mentioned method that incorporates the placement of the string in conjunction to the riser/ wheels location and shapes...

Try it out , you might find it very useful....


----------

